# My Scirocco R36



## R-Leon (Oct 21, 2006)

Hello, my name is frank I come from Germany from cologne. I'm 30 years old and winter 2008 was delivered my scirocco. It was a white 1.4 TSI with brown leather interior and lots of accessories.
eddy of bagyard told me here is to introduce the car, because in the usa the scirocco does not exist.
as you can imagine, I installed in the car a bagyard airide.
ok pics


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hardcore!
do you have engine bay pics as well?
what size tires do you run there?


----------



## R-Leon (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*

Last season I went even the 1.4 tsi 160 HP. at the moment we are building with r36 dsg 4motion.



rims.
Front 8,5x20 with 235/30 ZR20 on Asanti with real carbon
back 10x20 with 245/30 ZR20 on Asanti wirh real carbon


_Modified by R-Leon at 1:09 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice!
good luck with the swap.
let us know how difficould it was to buld the awd under the chassis please.
i guess since the platform from th eeos/scirocco is wider than golf there is much work to be done...


----------



## R-Leon (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*

you need parts from different cars. most are from the passat r36. the tank of the Golf V R32. The axle and cardan from A3 3,2
the space for the spare wheel must be reduced , because thisplace you need für the "haldex".


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

I was waiting for a Scirocco with a R36 swap. I have been dreaming about doing this myself, but I don't have the guts/money.








In Germany, anything is possible.








- Marius (mariusc an der Sciroccoforum)


----------



## L-I-V-I-N (Jan 26, 2009)

that's pretty crazy! Those headlights look great. 
Is there a link with more pics?


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (L-I-V-I-N)*

wow!!








Going to follow this build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love your car and have been following you on DE sites


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (R-Leon)*

Got me jealous jeans on.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: My Scirocco R36 (R-Leon)*

Awesome car Frank! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: My Scirocco R36 (155VERT83)*

so unfair we haven't gotten this...amazing


----------



## R-Leon (Oct 21, 2006)

I am glad that you like it.
The headlights are from a audi r8. The front of a scirocco Golf R.
get the 4 motion under the car to was not so easy. We needed now 8 weeks to get everything to run to


----------



## NOVED (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: My Scirocco R36 (R-Leon)*

holy ****....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Djsupahfly (Apr 18, 2008)

speechless


----------



## R-Leon (Oct 21, 2006)

pics for you


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cool !
how does it run? or sound? und wie hast du das durch den tüv bekommen?


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*

Whoever said HARDCORE hit the nail on the head















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ekim vkm (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (acetate909)*

Your car is nuts. Got any videos of how it sounds/runs?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (R-Leon)*

Did you have a SEAT Leon before? I just remember this brown VR6 Leon with brown leather interior...


----------



## R-Leon (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

i must make a sound video for you








but at the moment the care is at the hifi garage

yes the seat leon R32 was my car


----------



## golfgtimm (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (R-Leon)*

I m waiting now for the sound video 
looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub_Queen (Oct 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## RidgeRoamin (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dub_Queen)*

Im speechless


----------



## White84 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RidgeRoamin)*

Beautiful!


----------



## apmitchell74 (May 18, 2008)

Does this car have the AWD from the r32 in it aswell..


----------



## Rogalotti (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi. Very nice car and updates !!. 

I You can please tell us, Sci have now rear suspension frame oryginal or You put there alu frame with haldex from Golf 5 R32 A3 or something other ? how You mout there differential ? 

Regards.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

this isn't fair


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks really good! Sucks how NA market doesn't get the Scirocco..


----------



## Dmoneythegreat (Jan 13, 2010)




----------

